# Looking for WorkPermit in South Africa



## hari13680 (Jan 25, 2013)

I am looking for a workpermit to South Africa. I don't have a job offer as of now.

Is there any good agencies who can process workpermit for me.

hazzlefree.co.za says they can do this, are they reliable guys. Can I believe them.


----------



## ameenmca (May 1, 2013)

There are many types of work permit and you must check under which you fall.

Basically, General Work permit is not for those who cannot secure employment before they arrive in SA.

Exceptional Skills Work Permit and Quota Work permit is what you can fall under.

What is you specialization ?


----------



## hari13680 (Jan 25, 2013)

I am a Software Open Source Architect specialized in the Linux, PHP, Drupal etc. I have over 9 years of experience in this field. I have completed my Masters in Computer Applications.

Yes may be I am looking for Quota Work Permit/Exceptional Skills WP so that I can get a job once I am in South Africa.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Department of Home Affairs - Scarce Skills & Work Permit Quotas

Look at this website.


----------

